# Can anyone ID this Bird?



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We went for a walk in Clumber Park yesterday and came across this bird that I have not seen before.

It was so small that initially I thought it was a very early chick  

The photo was taken with a long lens so its not very clear, but it would seem to be full grown. 

I've looked it up in a couple of books and googled a bit but could not find it
My initial though was a Grebe but that does not seem to fit any illustrations I could find


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

Hi, Little Grebe, also called Dabchick. As you say surprisingly small.

Tony


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

antnjac has it spot on. See here for details of Little Grebe. If you look at illustration 2 you will see that 'your' bird is in winter plumage.

http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdguide/name/l/littlegrebe/index.asp#


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the replies

Yep,Little Grebe in winter plumage it is


----------



## kaybee327 (Dec 22, 2006)

Since it does not appear to have legs it could be a (wait for it )






















Ooomigoolie bird

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Patsy (May 1, 2005)

Looks like a duck to me


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

We have a pair on my fishing club waters.Lovely lttle bird they are with a fabulous sounding call they do to each other.  

steve


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Sweeeeeet! 

A Little Grebe. 


SD


----------

